# Sweetening my lip balms



## margi (Mar 16, 2007)

I heard that i can add stevia to my lip balms to sweeten them. Does anyone else do this? How much should I add?


----------



## Emily Klesick (Mar 16, 2007)

I have never done it myself, although I have heard of doing it, I usually use honey.  Since I make them with beeswax.  I have a friend that uses natural flavorings as well as stevia.


----------



## margi (Mar 16, 2007)

Maybe I'll just test some and see. I'll try honey too and see which one i like best. Thanks.


----------



## Bliss (Mar 17, 2007)

I've used both stevia and honey as sweeteners. It's not really an exact science, just start by adding a little bit, try it and then add more if you think it needs it. It also depends on what fragrances/EOs you use. Some are already sweet and won't need as much added sweetener as other scents might.


----------



## CPSoaper (Mar 31, 2007)

We add stevia and as said, you just have to add a little at a time and see. Sometimes it is hard to get it to dissolve. So I have recently purchased honey powder to try out.


----------



## rain (Apr 4, 2007)

They make stevia in a liquid form as well. I've used that in the past.


----------

